# Fluidmaster - Slow filling toilet



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Have you checked the angle stop? It could have a clog.


----------



## ronniecr (Jan 26, 2007)

*Fluidmaster*

Where is the angle stop located?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Just install a new one, why keep spinning the wheels trying to fix the old one.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

If the water supply line to the toilet comes out of the wall, the valve that controls the water, is called an angle stop. If it comes out of the floor, it is just a supply valve. Shut off the water valve, disconnect the supply tube, hold a rag over the valve and turn it on and off a couple times. This should clear any debris in the valve. Reconnect the line and see if this helps. If not, as Ron says, replace the fill valve in the toilet. Fluidmasters are usually less than $10 and take only about 15 minutes to install. Good luck.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 15, 2006)

This may have been answered already but here is my 2 cents, yes you can replace it or the stop maybe plugged up which i doubt unless the main to the houst has been shut off and you have trash in the line , but the only thing that goes wrong on a fluid Master is the diaphram disc under tthe cap and that only cost about $1.00 .


----------



## sanjaya (May 14, 2011)

In case someone is still reading this thread - I have the exact same situation as the first user mentioned. I removed the top and turned on the supply valve with a cup on top. The pressure it just fine! But after a flush, the tank takes close to 5 mins to fill up. Is it time to change the whole thing, or is there something I haven't tried?


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

If the fluidmaster is slow to fill and the water supply is fully open and flowing, the small rubber seal just needs replacing. No need to replace the entire unit, the rubber seal only cost a couple bucks (or less). On the later model fluidmaster just shut off water supply, take the plastic top/cap off of the unit, Give the arm assembly a 1/4 turn to the left and it will come out and you will see the seal. Pull the old one out put the new one in. Replace everything, turn water back on. About a five minute job-no tools required. The OP must have gotten a replacement seal that was old to begin with because they will eventually fail (harden with age), but i have never gotten a replacement seal that was bad, but i suppose it could happen. I have over 30 of these units and replacing the rubber piece has always done the trick unless the supply is restricted in some way.


----------



## ZigTucker (Jan 21, 2012)

*Rubber plug in threaded shank*

I had the same problem. There is a rubber plug (flow restrictor) inside the threaded shank that slows the water flow. Just use a screwdriver to pry it out. Your toilet will refill a lot faster now.


----------



## ZigTucker (Jan 21, 2012)

*Slow refilling toilet*



ronniecr said:


> I have a fluidmaster device in my toilet. It takes 5 or more minutes to fill after a flush. I have removed the top of the fluidmaster and turned the water on with a cup covering where the water comes out. It has plenty of pressure. I have taken a wire and run it down through the fill valve and am convince there is no blockage there. I have replaced the rubber gasket inside the top. It improved for a short period, but eventually starting taking longer and longer to fill. Sometimes it won't even fill at all. I am out of ideas. Please give me some suggestions how to resolve this. Thanks for any help!
> 
> Ronnie


 I had the same problem. There is a rubber plug (flow restrictor) inside the threaded shank that slows the water flow. Just use a screwdriver to pry it out. Your toilet will refill a lot faster now.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

replace fluidmaster and supply line...problem solved...


----------



## alandowell (Jun 18, 2014)

*valve repair*

if you have low pressure and it does not fill quickly you have to clean the screen that lets the water shoot down the stem of the Fluidmaster into the tank


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

ZigTucker said:


> I had the same problem. There is a rubber plug (flow restrictor) inside the threaded shank that slows the water flow. Just use a screwdriver to pry it out. Your toilet will refill a lot faster now. [/QUOTE
> 
> I bet you removed the backflow hope you enjoy drinking that blue tank water.....


----------

